# Phoenix Cruiser



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's the correct link


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

Oops. Thanks Robert.


----------



## EVplasmaman (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool! looks like im not the only one with the bright idea of a scooter


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's the scooter it would propel:









. . . probably sans-tassles. (Which were put on as a joke.)


----------



## Wildman (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Snax, I personally run a Phoenix Cruiser motor on a 1970's Motobecane Tandem. I absolutely love it. It is very efficient. I live in a town with many hills. I weigh over 200 pounds and with two people on the bike it will still climb hills. There is a picture of it here on the EV Album: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1006 A friend of mine put one on an adult trike with batteries and controller in the a plastic tote that just fit in his rear basket. The only problem he has is spinning the front tire on take off because it is so light in the front end. I just bought the Phoenix racer laced to a 20" rim that I will be making a custom aluminum tear drop 50's style trailer with suspension as a pusher trailer for my beach cruiser bicycles or my antique Fongers Dutch bicycle. I would highly recommend this larger series of Crystalyte hub motors. I should also disclaim that I do sell them through my company EV Parts, Inc., www.evparts.com but they are not up on the site yet. They will be as soon as our new site is finished.

Roderick Wilde


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

That's good to know about it's pulling power. I'm reluctant to dive into the Racer version for that reason, as it will likely get switched around between my scooter and mountain bike. The scooter is strictly a flat land affair, but I think I want a little more hillclimbing capability for the MTB.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know if that frame is big enough to get the job done. Don't you think you'll run out of room?


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

Not with a custom built rack over the rear wheel and the hub motor in the front. It should still have a very reasonable low center of gravity that way, and the forward stance on the scooter should keep the front wheel adequately weighted with my 260 lbs on it.


----------



## devboy00 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have one of them too, and use it to commute back and forth to work. Mine is attached to a cheap bike, but works like a dream. Plenty of power, and it pulls me (240 lb) up a 2 mile long hill at the end of the 4 mile commute back home. Also, if you're wanting to swap the motor back and forth between two frames, you might be in for a job. It's got a lot of connection-ey stuff and it's not "trivial" to do.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

My neighbor has that setup. I have not talked to him, but I have seen him scooting along on a couple of occasions. His bike is definitely faster than mine. I'm jealous!  I guess I don't have any direct experience with it, but from what I've seen, it rocks.


----------



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

pretty expensive, all of those parts are on a new running e-bike and it's $300-390 with battereis.
Just go to the phoenix produce company of central and Lincoln. I bought 2 and TV 3 even came and filmed a few of us.
These are amazing bicycles with lights, horn turn signal and carrying space. I went to see them expecting junk but was so impressed I just had to buy them,
It's cash only , no warrenty but worth every penny.

Jim Stack, 
PS I'll have mine at Earth Day April 19th AZ science center and our nexr Elec Auto Assoc meeting APril 26th. See you there.


----------



## FalconEV (Aug 21, 2007)

OR...you can check out the Green Hornet as a lighter weight alternative w the same power


----------



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

FalconEV said:


> OR...you can check out the Green Hornet as a lighter weight alternative w the same power


Yes, I see them at http://www.falconev.com/E-Bikes.html but they are $800.
Yet, with the E-bike I have is $300 complete and ride it away. The Green honet looks like just the rear wheel and hub. Then you need a charger, battereis etc.

I like the A123 lithium batteries they sell. I may get some from them soon. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

Alas, I have opted to remain a dirty, dirty boy. Frankly, money has simply been too tight to consider an EV kit at this time, so I took the plunge into 2-stroke land 2 weeks ago with a frame mounted kit. I'll go electric at some point, but for now, at least I'm more than doubling my former fuel economy over commuting by car.

The up side is that except a new rear skin, the bike is 100% recycled from used/junk parts. Unfortunately, being a 2-stroke means that it is still dirty, smelly, and very noisy. It's still way up there on the fun factor though!


----------



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Snax said:


> Somebody stop me!
> 
> OK stop, they don't last very long and actaully make 100 times more pollution than a hummer !
> 
> ...


----------



## Snax (Jul 26, 2007)

jstack6 said:


> Snax said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody stop me!
> ...


----------



## fallen2012 (Dec 29, 2011)

I realize this thread is a little old, anyone have a phoenix racer hub they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## FalconEV (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Racer*

I have the high speed RPM motor equal to the crystalyte brand
contact me at www.falconev.com for the green hornet front motor
48v = 33 mph


----------

